# Visit from Dubai Municipality etc



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Good morning All.
Just had a interesting conversation with a representative from Dubai Municipality to my villa in The Ranches. Not just checking my place but they were going door to door. With Emaar security present and had DM accreditation ID.

Checking on a few things
- Any alterations to the property
- Copy of Ejari & contract copy + DEWA
- Checking if a bore hole has been sunk
- View of residency permits for those family members living at he property against the list of registered occupiers.
- Any "visitors staying".

I asked the reason. The response was it just a routine check not specific to me but many people are breaking the law and rules in Dubai.:spy:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

We had a visit in our office from AD Municipality the other day too.....

They're cracking down - so all you villa/apartment sharers that aren't listed beware....


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> We had a visit in our office from AD Municipality the other day too.....
> 
> They're cracking down - so all you villa/apartment sharers that aren't listed beware....


Update on the earlier post. Next doors maid has just been "removed" from the villa across the road. Next door Madam looks extremely stressed..........no doubt the saga will continue.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Non-routine, routine check.

Always loved that idiotic answer.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Interesting...

I better sort out my messy drawer so that I have all relevant papers handy in case they pay us a visit too.
Dewa is pretty much paperless billing now. Did you have to show them the latest email/text?

I did read that Sharjah had a census a while back. I wonder if Dubai ever conducts one?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Soon to arrive: 50,000 AED fine for having an illegal maid. 

Or was next door's maid with proper visa illegally doing part-time work across the road?



Roxtec Blue said:


> Update on the earlier post. Next doors maid has just been "removed" from the villa across the road. Next door Madam looks extremely stressed..........no doubt the saga will continue.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Soon to arrive: 50,000 AED fine for having an illegal maid.
> 
> Or was next door's maid with proper visa illegally doing part-time work across the road?


No idea if she's legal or not but does work at other villas close by or should I say did?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I better sort out my messy drawer so that I have all relevant papers handy in case they pay us a visit too.
> Dewa is pretty much paperless billing now. Did you have to show them the latest email/text?
> ...


Just the a copy of the connection request confirmation. Very keen to check for a bore hole though. Soon gave up when he spotted the astroturf and lack of pool


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

DM is going to make a pretty penny off all those villas!

Lots of unhappy sirs when they get home tonight. 



Roxtec Blue said:


> No idea if she's legal or not but does work at other villas close by or should I say did?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Roxtec Blue said:


> No idea if she's legal or not but does work at other villas close by or should I say did?


You sure she wasn't just visiting her friends?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You sure she wasn't just visiting her friends?


Couldn't say but by the look on Mamsirs mug they maybe ex fiends by now.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The DM can put two and two together. 

They come across a maid clearly at work but when asked for her passport/visa, it's not available. Madam can't show anything either. That's when the story comes out. 

If it was two Filipino maids jabbering together over coffee in the kitchen or the maid's room, no problem as long as both have legit visas. 



The Rascal said:


> You sure she wasn't just visiting her friends?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Had a spell of people from the municipality coming to our door wanting to look around. Happy to answer questions at the gate for 5 mins but after that the only people that are getting in are uniformed police with a warrant. "I have Photoshop and access to a laminator too" when they should me their pass.


----------

